# Confused about my blood test results!



## Daytripper (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi everyone :thumright:

I'm a little confused about my latest blood results. 

To start, I'm never in remission, only once have I ever had zero inflammation and that was when I first started humira, other than that I've always had some type of daily reminder that I have crohns! But the last few months I feel like it's been getting worse, my toilet trips increased to 4 times a day when they're usually only once a day, I also had bad cramping and pain down the right side of my body. So I've been taking it easy, lots of hot water bottles, and had my blood test done to see where I'm at. I rang up for the results today and my specialist says my levels have improved- my inflammation has gone down and my iron levels have gone up. I couldn't believe it cause of how crappy I've been feeling!

I just wondered if this happens to other people? And if so, does anybody know why? 

I told my specialist I'd been ill and she just advised to up my humira and see how I go on and let her know. 

Thank you!

PS just to add, my inflammation levels/CRP is still quite high at 40 but it's better than usual.


----------



## Trysha (Apr 4, 2016)

An improvement in certain blood levels does not necessarily mean it is at a level to make you feel better....it is a lab test....
You know best how you feel and it sounds as if your symptoms are not yet controlled with the Meds you are taking.,it may take longer for your Meds to work.
In my unqualified opinion your GI specialist should have seen you and re evaluated the situation.
Maybe it's time to get another opinion
Feel better soon
Hugs
Trysha


----------

